# Headache!



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thought some of yall would enjoy this. Got the shot on video. A buddy of mine shot a pig that ran about 20 or so yds away, the rest of the pack hung out, he knocked another and tried the infamous head shot. 27yd shot, right between the eyes....this dude didnt take one step....Bowtech Destroyer with mechanical broadhead.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im not sure how to get the video from my blackberry to my desktop, or send it through email. Ill try and work on that.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

What a shot!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Ouch......


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

bet it wasn't a headache for long!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

27 yds? WOW! Thats impressive.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Excedrin headache #69.....arrow right between the peepers....Good shot!


----------



## 2gauge (Feb 5, 2009)

Wait and see if the tree-huggin drugstore "hunters" on this site respond to this. There was a head-shot on a doe with a bow last year and you should have heard all the crying BS. To me, awesome shot later piggy!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

2gauge said:


> Wait and see if the tree-huggin drugstore "hunters" on this site respond to this. There was a head-shot on a doe with a bow last year and you should have heard all the crying BS. To me, awesome shot later piggy!!


 Totally different animal. All this is is an edible rat!


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

You could have hit it in the snout and wounded it! Very unethical.........


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

That is one heck of a shot a 27 yards!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool! A buddy of mine did that once and you could only see the fletchings...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

dang! bet that hurt.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> dang! bet that hurt.


Bet it didn't!! :rotfl:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

That's great shot, I'm kind of jealous. Last year I put an arrow through one and thought sure I'd sever the spine right at the base of the neck ... the pick did circles around the arrow, stuck in the ground, for a minute flat and then ran off "water hosing" blood the whole way ... never found him ...

Suckers are tough ...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Feathershredder said:


> You could have hit it in the snout and wounded it! Very unethical.........


Actually it could have been as little as an inch off to create some bad feelings or at least it would have with me, I've seen first hand what happens when your off just a >little< with a GUN. There is NO room for errow on this type of shot, I wouldn't call it skill, I would call it luck...WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

2gauge said:


> Wait and see if the tree-huggin drugstore "hunters" on this site respond to this. There was a head-shot on a doe with a bow last year and you should have heard all the crying BS. To me, awesome shot later piggy!!


BTW I'm not the above, what I would like to know is, was all the remaining pigs facing him and he had no other shot?????....WW


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice shot!! :cheers:


----------

